
Debugging Through WebAssembly Is Impossible - blackhole
https://erikmcclure.com/blog/debugging-through-webassembly-is-impossible/
======
billconan
I experienced similar frustration recently. I couldn't even generate debug
symbols, as doing so will freeze computer (I was compiling llvm into wasm). I
had to rely on logs.

